# Stopping pexion for epilepsy



## carriemitch (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone I just wondered if anyone knew if pexion, the new epilepsy drug, needed to be weaned off (like epiphen). My dog hasn't responded well to this drug adn I want to stop it and the vet has said we should restart epiphen too but I just wondered if Pexion can be just stopped. My last vet just stopped epiphen and my dog went into cluster seizures three weeks later; i have since learned she should have been weaned over three months. any advice appreciated. thank you so much. carrie


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carriemitch said:


> Hi everyone I just wondered if anyone knew if pexion, the new epilepsy drug, needed to be weaned off (like epiphen). My dog hasn't responded well to this drug adn I want to stop it and the vet has said we should restart epiphen too but I just wondered if Pexion can be just stopped. My last vet just stopped epiphen and my dog went into cluster seizures three weeks later; i have since learned she should have been weaned over three months. any advice appreciated. thank you so much. carrie


According to the European medicines agency it seems to say that a withdrawal period is not applicable.

4.11 Withdrawal period
Not applicable.

It also says this.
4.8 Interaction with other medicinal products and other forms of interaction
The product has been used in combination with phenobarbital in a small number of cases and no harmful clinical interactions were observed.

It does say only a few number of cases though, and that would make me wonder.

You can get the full PDF with info on pexion, if you click on the relevant part of this link.

European Medicines Agency - Veterinary medicines - Pexion

If Epiphen is phenobarbital like I think it is? Then phenobarbital shouldn't be suddenly withdrawn they need to be slowly weaned off and the dose reduced,
cluster seizures or bad re-occurring seizures is a well known effect of sudden withdrawal.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I odnt know I am sorry but I am sure sled dog hotels research is correct

I hope you girl is okay


----------



## Nat101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi

There is a chance that I will need to change from Pexion to Phenobarb (Epiphen) shortly and the specialist (at the Royal Veterinary College) looking after my dog has told me that if we do decide to go down that route then we will need to continue with the Pexion at the same dose for 2 WEEKS whilst introducing the Phenobarb. Then, once there are sufficient levels of Phenobarb in the blood (hopefully by that 2 week period), we will then taper off the Pexion gradually over a 2 MONTH period until he is on only Phenobarb.

Hope that helps a little, of course every dog is different but I think if you contact the makers of pexion they can supply a protocol for getting off it. Perhaps ask your vet to contact Pexion and get the recommended procedure?

All the very best


----------



## Nat101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry - meant to say as well that I think the weaning off in my case is probably specific to my dog - as Sled Dog points out, the EMA states that there is no withdrawal period, but I think that must differ depending on your personal circumstance - ie if going from one drug to another, and then which drug that is, i presume to make sure that there are sufficient levels of at least one anti-epileptic in the system.


----------



## Louby101 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi
I thought I would join this thread as I spend hours reading about other people's situations in the hope of finding some hope!

My Bichon Frise Freddy is about 3 and a half and starting having fits at the end of August this year ( about 40 altogether). They don't last long, about 2-3 minutes different phases and he comes out of them well. He has been on Pexion with an increased dose of 2 pills to 5 pills a day. He is still averaging about 2 - 3 a week When he reaches a 6 day interval, I get hopeful but then he has another fit.)

My vet has suggested trying Phenoleptil (half a pill morning and night) but she took further expert advice who said to leave him on the Pexion for the time being with a view to reducing the dose....don't know when.

I've also purchased some herbal EaseSure tincture - all of this I've started this weekend ( after the 2 fits 12 hours apart)...I'm just hoping to get through Christmas...don't know what the future holds but we all love this little chap dearly, he's out first dog. I guess its all guess work/trials/crossed fingers.


----------



## carriemitch (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi I really sorry to hear about your bichon. We stopped pexion after two months as it was not remotely touching Dilly's epilepsy and she continues to fit in it no matter what the dose. Have you tried epiphen (phenobarbital). It is the only thing that works for us and dilly has been seizure free now for two months on a dose of 60mg twice a day (a lot for a schnauzer size) and tho ultimately toxic to her liver we have made the choice for quality of life over quantity. My dog is happy on this drug, plays, runs and just seems happier in herself as she doesn't have the epilepsy hanging over her all the time. I have heard so any stories now of pexion not working. I do not believe it to be an efficient drug in controlling epilepsy in those dogs that have a low seizure threshold like my dog. If you haven't tried it I would immediately start your dog on epiphen but keep increasing the dose. As I said mine would only stabilize on a high dose but her quality of life once the drug settles in and she gets used to it, is really good. Wishing you all the best and hope you get your boy under control. Carrie


----------



## Louby101 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Freddy is on half pill morning and night of Phenoleptil which is a form of Phenobartal, as is Epiphen but I'm getting bogged down with Google research as to the differences! 

His last blood check was fine so I'm going to see how he does over Christmas and ask the vet to recommend reducing Pexion. He's on day 6 of his cycle which makes me nervous but so far so good...and being off work now means I can monitor more closely.

He has put a load of weight on even though I've cut back on portions but he's always ravenous and thirsty. Don't know if the weight is a side effect...I switched to NatureDiet to reduce additives intake. Its certainly helped to reduce 'red tear' stains!

Best wishes to all epidogs and their families!


----------



## Louby101 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thought I would update Freddy's progress for anyone following with similar situations. He's doing better, I would say, on the Phoenoleptil and is averaging one fit a week or more. I'm reducing his Pexion to 3 a day as from tomorrow. He had a 12 day stretch over Xmas followed by 9,5,8,8. I'm going to keep gong for another month and see whether vet increases the Pheno??

Still wold like to see a better reduction obviously, but a least he comes out of them ok...:confused5:


----------



## Louby101 (Dec 15, 2013)

So it's now the start of April and Freddy had a fit earlier. He's on one Pexion am and pm. One 30 mg epiphen and half tab of phenopeptil 25mg for a week now. He had 3 fits last Sunday. Was hoping the increase in pheno would have helped. Going away for four days leaving my daughter in charge. Feel sad because I thought it would be under control by now.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are both having a rough time of it 

what breed and weight is your dog?


----------

